# Rare / Obscure Bicycle tools with description



## detroitbike (Feb 16, 2017)

Chain Vise for repairing Links , etc....


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 16, 2017)

Crank Pin Vise for filing and fitting cotters


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 17, 2017)

A small vise for holding the axle during disassembly and a fender hole punch.


----------



## catfish (Feb 17, 2017)

Love the chain holder.


----------



## SHO2010 (Feb 17, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> Crank Pin Vise for filing and fitting cotters
> View attachment 423762 View attachment 423763 View attachment 423764 View attachment 423765



I hate those crank pins. But much easier to get out since I made a pipe clamp tool that you gave me directions for.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 17, 2017)

Here's the press for installing or removing those pesky little cottered crank pins.


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 18, 2017)

Bicycle Research cup press
    Bottom Bracket cup seating tool ..
  Pretty self descriptive..


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 18, 2017)

Eldi Crank Arm alignment tool / crank arm straightener


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 18, 2017)

Interesting thread. Show me more!


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2017)

Here's the Park Tool version of the Bottom Bracket/Headset cup press.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2017)

Frame Stay straightening press.


----------



## JKT (Feb 19, 2017)

here is a spoke wrench I found... its stamped " JC Johnson Menominee, Mi. Oct. 3 1899 " ...  I looked up the patent number and it said JC Johnson was one of two assignee's ... under " Manufacturer ".... it states : not known to have been produced ..


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 27, 2017)

Frame Spreader


----------



## detroitbike (Feb 27, 2017)

Eldi Chain Pliers


----------



## Classic Cool Rides (Feb 27, 2017)

Very interesting old stuff here!   I really miss my old "Little Brute" Fork Straightener Jack from when I worked at a Bike Shop in the 70's !!
And then there is this mysterious Old Bike shop tool at anOld Bike Shop in Atlanta ........
Is SEEMS to be a chain pin tool ..... (and I've been using misc. chain tools for over 40 years)  BUT it doesn't seem to work like a normal chain tool.
And then there are "pincher" like teeth on the side which is hard to see in these pictures ........
I'd love to hear that somebody recognizes that thing and explains how it works !!
Cheers !    CCR Dave


----------



## barracuda (Feb 27, 2017)

Here's a chicken bone wrench for axle adjusters:





Anyone know what these little indexes are for? They were with the wrench:


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 27, 2017)

barracuda said:


> Here's a chicken bone wrench for axel adjusters:
> 
> View attachment 428829
> 
> ...


----------



## Wcben (Feb 27, 2017)

Really rare very early (1902 or earlier) Racycle OEM wrench body that a friend has..... I know of a 1903 (supposed) that was sold recently but I never saw a picture of it...


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 1, 2017)

Adjustable spanner
          marked ' FDM '


----------



## Wcben (Mar 5, 2017)

Wcben said:


> View attachment 428841 Really rare very early (1902 or earlier) Racycle OEM wrench body that a friend has..... I know of a 1903 (supposed) that was sold recently but I never saw a picture of it...




I stand corrected... here is the 1903 improved wrench


----------



## buickmike (Mar 5, 2017)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 424645 Frame Stay straightening press.




I sure coulda used that today: I had a stay with a kink in it. Blocked it just below that point
Put it in doorway with opposite side against doorframe and pushed with my back against doorway....
 Boom closed 3/8 gap at dropouts. But in doing so put bow in stay right at kinked area.AND the little piece of rubber I had to cushion straight stay pushed that stay in about 1/8.


----------



## detroitbike (Mar 8, 2017)

Rim True ..


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 10, 2017)

Bottom bracket facing tool:


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 10, 2017)

Very old head tube straightening tool.


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 10, 2017)

Some nice rim dogs:


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 10, 2017)

Mikado spoke threading tool:


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 10, 2017)

detroitbike said:


> Rim True ..
> 
> View attachment 433398
> 
> View attachment 433399



I have one of those


----------



## filmonger (Mar 11, 2017)

Love this thread..... Interrelated to the Machines thread   http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-machines.81411/page-4#post-688962

Interesting Mosburg page 

http://alloy-artifacts.org/frank-mossberg-company.html





straightening


----------



## filmonger (Mar 11, 2017)

1897


----------



## filmonger (Mar 11, 2017)

Bar Forms


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 11, 2017)

Shop fabricated dropout bending tool. My favorite.


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 11, 2017)

filmonger said:


>




luv this


----------



## JKT (Mar 11, 2017)

old park repair stand and early wheel truing stand and VAR bike repair stand


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Gendron bench-mounted solid tire wire tensioning tool. (Chain tensioner for scale)


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 15, 2017)

Another cotter pin press. Not sure who made this one. No marks that I could see. Nice wood handles.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Mar 23, 2017)

Does this look like a cup press fit tool to anyone else? Missing a cone on top perhaps?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dnc1 (Mar 31, 2017)

Two lovely old spanners with tyre levers at one end, and a bottom bracket adjusting spanner.


----------



## catfish (Mar 31, 2017)

Heat Wench.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jul 18, 2017)

Not specifically Bicycle but it almost certainly would have been in the toolkit. 

Beautiful thread pitch gauge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Aug 25, 2017)

Again, not exactly a tool but on the shelf of an 1890's bike shop perhaps-
Diamond Spoke Blue











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 25, 2017)

great thread! love all this old stuff.


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 24, 2019)

Another bicycle fender hole punch.


----------



## 39zep (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## 100bikes (Mar 26, 2019)

Schwinn shop aid.........





This tool will allow for centering the bars, aligns the brake levers and gives a gauge for taping them.


----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 26, 2019)

Some other stuff

For lubing freewheels.

A park adjustable spoke wrench.

40's or 50's patch kit.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 23, 2019)

This little gem, has proven to be worth its weight in gold.


It’s a fork and stay spreader.
It allows you to mount the wheel in a closed drop out with an evenly and measured amount of spreading force.
No more pinched fingers, or gorilla like tactics.


----------



## juvela (Sep 25, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> This little gem, has proven to be worth its weight in gold.View attachment 1068583
> It’s a fork and stay spreader.
> It allows you to mount the wheel in a closed drop out with an evenly and measured amount of spreading force.
> No more pinched fingers, or gorilla like tactics.




-----

Thanks very much for posting!

This be the HOZAN C-451:

https://villaveloframes.wordpress.com/2017/07/02/tool-of-the-week-hozan-seat-stay-opener/

https://www.hozan.co.jp/cycle/PDF/C-451.pdf

-----


----------



## juvela (Sep 25, 2019)

detroitbike said:


> Rim True ..
> 
> View attachment 433398
> 
> View attachment 433399




-----

Thanks for posting this tool!

Probably works fine with some fellies.

Purchased one about forty years back and tried it exactly twice.

With alloy box section rims all it does is to put a flat spot into the rim's inner wall.

Team mechanics for racing teams all have a tool to do a similar job which employs the hub barrel as a fulcrum point.  The pusher spreads the load out over a greater stretch of rim circumference so as not to dent the inner wall of an alloy box section rim.

-----


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Sep 25, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> This little gem, has proven to be worth its weight in gold.View attachment 1068583
> It’s a fork and stay spreader.
> It allows you to mount the wheel in a closed drop out with an evenly and measured amount of spreading force.
> No more pinched fingers, or gorilla like tactics.



@Jesse McCauley


----------



## Brutuskend (Sep 25, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> This little gem, has proven to be worth its weight in gold.View attachment 1068583
> It’s a fork and stay spreader.
> It allows you to mount the wheel in a closed drop out with an evenly and measured amount of spreading force.
> No more pinched fingers, or gorilla like tactics.



I can see how that would be great for bending fork legs or drop outs, but I can't see how that could temporarily spread them for insertion, since you couldn't install a wheel with this mounted on the frame. Well, I guess if it was already through the spokes of the wheel before you put this on the frame. Seems like a lot of work when a flat pry bar could be quicker and work just as well...


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 25, 2019)

Experience is the key, in unlocking the door to understanding.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2019)

Fork spreader in action.



Super easy to use, and indispensable for this particular job.


----------

